# Any 291Ubh Owners Out There?



## Teddy1122 (Sep 16, 2019)

Just ordered or 291UBH and waiting for it to come in. I haven't seen any posts on this model and was wondering how folks are enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome!! It's an Outback, what's not to enjoy?


----------



## Teddy1122 (Sep 16, 2019)

Teddy1122 said:


> Just ordered or 291UBH and waiting for it to come in. I haven't seen any posts on this model and was wondering how folks are enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking to make some initial upgrades including a progressive industries HW-50c surge protector, Togo roadlink wifi router, hide-a-key, outdoor thermometer, water pressure regulator, water filter, and a new water hose. Will be bringing over my Anderson Levelers, LevelMatePRO, rino waste water hoses and 25 gal waste water portable tank. Anything else that's I'm missing. Really looking forward to the upgraded room of the new TT. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a good start. You'll know what's needed as you progress. Don't forget tools and duct tape. Especially duct tape - big time life saver!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
Glad you found us. thumbright
Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Teddy1122 said:


> Teddy1122 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered or 291UBH and waiting for it to come in. I haven't seen any posts on this model and was wondering how folks are enjoying it.
> ...


Congratulations, I hope you have a lot of fun with the new trailer.

I like your list of "initial" upgrades. In regards to the thermometer; I found an inexpensive digital remote with (2) sensors one outside, and one in the fridge. Using velcro I mounted the small base station near the fridge so I can see inside, outside, and temperature inside the fridge without opening it.

Good luck,

Dave


----------

